# Solved: crysis_demo.exe.part How do open it?



## ddimer (Nov 28, 2007)

I downloaded the crysis demo on windows XP media edition. 
Can anyone tell me how to get it to work?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

You should be able to double-click the .exe file.
Perhaps, the file is corrupt...it should be about 1.77 GB.


----------



## Satsumomo (May 29, 2007)

You haven't finished downloading the demo, that is only the partial file.

What download program did you use? Or did you download it directly? If so, what browser did you use?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Satsumomo said:


> If so, what browser did you use?


*Very good point*...a partial Firefox download would look have a* .part* extension.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

that is correct. .part means that the download did not finish.


----------



## ddimer (Nov 28, 2007)

I used firefox. I'm dl it again. I'll see what happens.
thanks a lot


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just check the Downloads box. (Tools > Downloads or Control+J) It should be there.


----------



## ddimer (Nov 28, 2007)

I got the entire file to dl this time.

thanks.


----------

